# Help please 6 week old puppy.



## Johnfromcincy (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello, 

First, I have read most of the posts about young puppies and how breeders should not give them away young and the valuable things they can learn from week 6-8. Also, they said that the mother was hit by a car. (I hope they would not lie about such things)
I found an ebay classified add for GS puppies, I responded and ended up buying a puppy. I never questioned the breeder about the age, they seemed like a nice couple. They had me scheduled to pick up at what I assumed was the 8th week. So, the breeder told me the puppy was ready (eating solid food, off bottle) and I could pick it up a week early. She is a great dog so far, extremely smart and good with people. I have had her going to bathroom outside since the night I got her and socializing her with stable beagles that are healthy. (Last night) I am going to socialize her with other dogs and take her to the vet asap.
So the problem is she is only 6 weeks old! She has had her first round of shots and was micro chipped. The breeders have AKC papers and seem like really nice people and work a government job. I am taking her out every hour or so, I am worried about bite inhibition. I want her to be a good dog, after reading everything I can on the internet I have come to this conclusion: Young puppies can end up being great dogs even if they left early as long as they are raised well. I am going to do everything in my power for this little puppy. Any helpful input would be very useful. Thanks.

Here is a picture. She is a sable with very pretty markings.


----------



## Jennperry (Nov 10, 2014)

I was told we could not walk our dog or have her around other dogs until after her 2 round of shots. We got Sure at 4.5 weeks the breeder was an #[email protected]@ and lied to us but she adjusting well and is 6 months old now.


----------



## Io2014 (Nov 24, 2014)

I definitely recommend getting her to a vet immediately for a checkup and to discuss your concerns. One thing that struck me in your post--vaccination at or before 6 weeks is not modern protocol, so you'll want to discuss a vaccine schedule with a vet among other things. I can't remember what it was, but a vet I used to work for did something different with these too-young pups in terms of vaccines.

If there is one in your area, try to find a vet who offers puppy playgroups or classes for pups as young as 8 weeks. When your girl is old enough, a good puppy class/playgroup should be valuable! 

Good luck and I'm glad you have done some research on the potential challenges you face.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, some people say first set of shots, others say second set of shots before socialization. Most vet's do offer puppy daycare, but if I am correct, they require all their shots. Stay away from dog parks as sometimes they are scary places for wee pups, make sure she is in a safe environment, and make it fun! Potty training sounds like its going good. As she grows, becomes more sure of her surroundings, the 'landshark' will happen.. Have lots of toys to re-direct..lots! Good luck with your little girl, she is adoreable!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

We were in the same boat.. assumed our girl was 8 weeks when we got her, then at the last minute when we asked for her specific birthday (since we like celebrating our pet's birthdays), we found out she was only a little over 6 weeks! 

I was worried about the biting thing, too, since she was taken away from her siblings too soon to learn the yelping thing, meaning we'd have to be the ones to teach her how to tone down her biting using alternative methods.

Other than that, though, she's turning out great and is a WONDERFUL dog already. Her sharky-ness can get a bit annoying but as long as you spend enough time with your dog, make sure they get proper exercise (walking _and_ play time), have good food, are trained well, etc. you should be just fine. 

I'd just try to work on finding a bite inhibition method that works for you so you can nip any problems she has with that in the bud. And, as the others said, use redirection as often as you can - we have a ton of toys scattered all around the house, at least one in every room. Believe me, you'll need it!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

only scumbags sell a dog at or under 6 weeks. also keep the pup away from all other dogs and where dogs go including the sidewalk 'till it has all it's shots. 

i hope you at least got a contract along with a health guarantee against genetic issues for at least 1 year.

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Johnfromcincy (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I am about to take her to the vet now. Hope everything goes well. She seems to be comfortable already, I am seeing some "landshark" in her. I will post more pictures as her colors change. She has been so good about going outside, she follows what the beagles do and does her business right away. I have had her for 2 days she has only had 2 accidents in the last 2 days. I think that is pretty good. This breed may just be as smart as they say. My family has always had beagles. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Do not place her on the floor of the vets office or allow her to have contact with other animals. I will follow with another post.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You will do just fine  Specially cause you know she's too young so can work with that. The fact you have the beagles (if they are friendly with her) will be a good thing.

There are different thoughts on the shots/socialization thing and most of the more forward thinking of us (and the ones knowing what missing critical stages can do) is that we DO socialize our pups but are smart about it.  

In case you didn't see it yet there is tons of great information on Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums specially on http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Good luck, your pup is beautiful!


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

6 weeks old is not too young for a first immunization. Pups recieve immunity from diseases carried by antibodies in the mother through her colostrum. That immunity wears off sometime before 3 months of age. Immunizations given while the mother's immunity is still present are ineffective. No one can say which shot was the one to take effect for any particular pup given multiple immunizations. Until the pup has had it's final shot after 12 weeks you don't know for sure that it is protected. Make all trips to the vets positive experiences, give treats and keep the dog in the car if you can until it is your turn. People take their sick animals to the vets, don't let your puppy down on the grounds outside or the floor of the office because you are taking a big chance that it might pick up illnesses.
Dogs that don't learn bite inhibition area threat to themselves and others. Dogs that bite humans without breaking skin are showing restraint learned as pups through bite inhibition. Puppies learn what jaw pressure will cause damage as adults by using the milk teeth, when the other pup yelps, they know that they placed too much jaw pressure on the bite. You could try to arrange a play date with one of the other littermates but that involves a risk if the other pup has picked up an illness. Play with other pups the same age is ideal. You really have to be careful around adult dogs, even small ones, they can do permanent damage to a pup, quickly.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

A litter of puppies takes a lot of work when they become 5-6 weeks old and people that have regular jobs are not often prepared for the challenge. Puppies that are not kept clean at that age are almost impossible to housebreak. 6 weeks is the age when people have had enough of playing breeder.


----------



## Johnfromcincy (Dec 26, 2014)

Just got back, the vet is very new and clean. So I hope she did not pick anything up. They checked everything except for a stool sample. The vet said her legs and heart and everything is good. Also, the vet said that since the litter was bottle fed with no mother, giving them away at 5 weeks in not uncommon. I also just signed her up for puppy classes when she is 10 weeks old. (after required shots)
I was told to not let her play bite anymore. I am trying to stop that before it becomes a problem. I don't mind it, she cant hurt me or anything, however, pretty soon she will be much bigger. My very well balanced beagle has taken on a motherly role, however, the beagle mix is not to fond of the puppy.(I don't think she would bite) I will keep a close eye on them. Thanks for the pointers and I will look at the posted links.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Johnfromcincy,

Read up on Parvo and puppies....

Limiting your pup's exposure to areas which might subject the pup to the parvo virus is in everyone's best interests...especially the pup. Markobytes' advice is sound regarding carrying the pup into the vet's office and not being in there any longer than need be. Places like PetSmart etc. are another place I would be leery of bringing an unvaccinated pup to..who knows how many sick dogs are going through those places and peeing out front.

Obviously, once the vaccinations are complete, you are pretty much good to go.



Cute little pup by the way.


SuperG


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

She is very cute.. And yeah keep her away from dogparks, petsmart and anywhere there is a lot of dog action; until she has had her shots. I to got Dixie to early, but she's now 29 month's and wonderful. We didn't have to much trouble with her land-sharkeyness, we would only play with her with toy's so she would learn that she could not use us as a play toy lol..Have fun with her!


----------



## JojoTobyMax (Jul 10, 2012)

Your puppy should be fine. I got my Jojo at 5 1/2 weeks from a clueless breeder and she turned out to be my best bitch and one of my all time favorite GSDs. Hopefully you got a well bred dog. Good luck. Don't worry about the young age.


----------



## Johnfromcincy (Dec 26, 2014)

Here are all the pictures I have taken. She is doing well, the clicker training seems to be helping house breaking. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

